# Maitreya in Montreal and Quebec



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Last weekend I visited Quebec (province) and the cities of Montreal and Quebec. 

We hit up Quebec City first, here's a few introductory pictures. This is pretty much the first picture I clicked after waking up from the drive



















We then walked to Notre Dame de Quebec, a fantastic basilica (I think its a basilica)


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great pics and hope you had a wonderful vacation!


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Those ARRET signs always make me laugh.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comments, and I did have a good time TB 

another picture:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Excellent! We want moah, we want moah!!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Excellent stuff! I do like Quebec City, Ottawa and Montreal far more than other Canadian cities it has to be said.

Just to echo the previous posters sentiment though:

*MOAR*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice pics 


Mishevy said:


> Those ARRET signs always make me laugh.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics mate!


I'm surprised that they have "arret" signs - I thought "stop" would have been used in North America, even in the French speaking parts..


----------



## Clay_Rock (Jun 1, 2005)

Excellent photos!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks for the comments 
Yes, they use "Arret" all around Quebec...same with 'traveaux' as construction work signs...

Here is Old Quebec










and here is another part, still in the old city, but not the oldest part...










it's amazing how much like Europe some parts look...


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

S'more of Quebec City

Walking the streets









A major lane, lots of eateries on this street









Near the Laval University of architecture


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

FREKI said:


> Great pics mate!
> I'm surprised that they have "arret" signs - I thought "stop" would have been used in North America, even in the French speaking parts..


^^ Even in France we use "stop".


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Minato ku said:


> ^^ Even in France we use "stop".


Some Quebecois think they are more French than the French, I guess


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

This is even more silly (Ottawa): 










Not to mention this (French, English, Cri-a native language): 










Canada is a funny country


----------



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

What's so funny/silly about arret? What's really silly would be to have government signs in a different language than the people actually speak. And yes, that includes the places that actually do it.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

^^I just find arret funny, because even France uses stop. 

now I find bilingual or even trilingual TRAFFIC signs kinda silly.


----------



## skyboi (Mar 30, 2008)

Very nice pictures of Quebec City , I just learnt something new to day Arret = Stop , easy , that's the fun thing traveling to another City otherwise I would just stay home


----------



## NorthernCalifornia (Aug 28, 2007)

How did France come to use Stop?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Moving on...










Chateau Frontenac










Oldest part of the city


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> What's so funny/silly about arret? What's really silly would be to have government signs in a different language than the people actually speak. And yes, that includes the places that actually do it.


When it comes to traffic signs, safety must always take precedence over everything else. That's why air traffic control is in English globally. 

I have no issue with 'Arret' because the sign is so distinctive, everyone knows what it means. If it was confusing, then it would be an issue. Even a German is going to understand what the sign means because it is red and shaped like an octagon.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Last snap from Quebec City - start with going off to Montreal tomorrow!


----------



## harsh1802 (Apr 17, 2006)

:master:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

that was a *VERY* cool shot. Great use of focus.:cheers::banana:

I'd suggest you put it in the photo contest, but there will be a troupe of people complaining that the picture is out of focus! :lol:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks guys - TB, I would enter it in the contest, but it doesn't match the caliber of a lot of shots there. Maybe if I ever click a gem of a shot, then I can send it in (doubtful). 

Off to Montreal!

We were greeted in Place D'armes by Paul Chomedey de Maisonneuve, the founder of Ville-Marie, which developed into Montreal. 










The biggest eye-catcher in Place D'armes is the fantastic Basilique Notre Dame de Montreal. Pictures of the interior will go up later. 

The Basilica is built in the Gothic Revival style, and the architect, James O'Donnell, a Protestant, converted to Catholicism in order to be buried within his masterpieces' crypt. The interior took much longer to build than the exterior.










Here is the exterior:










The towers were added to the basilica afterwards:










Tomorrow, we will cover some streets of Montreal

Signing out :cheers:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

Hello Maitreya can i put some photos of Mtl too?

ok, im gonna put just one ok.


----------



## Jai (Jan 5, 2003)

Great pics bro!


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Great photos, you reflect the architecture very well.. beautiful!:cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Here we are on some of the major tourist streets in the city. This was when I was heading from Basilisque Notre Dame towards Place Jacques-Cartier


















That's it for now! :cheers:


----------



## thomyorke26 (Feb 24, 2006)

^^^wauw, nice photos.

keep going.


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

Maitreya - these are fantastic. However, I'm wondering what camera and settings you are using? There is a lot of ISO noise on some of the pictures where it does not seem necessary; I'm not sure if it is the effect you're going for, but it's really a LOT of ISO noise... also, a lot of unnecessarily blown highlights. From the quality of the camera otherwise (I'm guessing you shoot RAW), I wonder if you could pull a bit more detail out. Some shots, like your arch shot could use multiple exposures and blending to kill the noise. Your pictures have very good to excellent framing. 

Please do not take this as criticism because your shots are better than the vast majority of urban shots. I would never offer criticism if they weren't so very nice indeed.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

salvius said:


> Maitreya - these are fantastic. However, I'm wondering what camera and settings you are using? There is a lot of ISO noise on some of the pictures where it does not seem necessary;


I'm using a (relatively dated) 6 MP Canon digital camera...I'm really just starting to get into photography and I'm experimenting...I agree with you. Most of my shots have a high degree of pixel fluctuation, that is because of the experimenting, again. I want to buy a DSLR, but first I want to learn about proper photography. These are really just a bunch of shots I tried to experiment with effects etc. to see how they'd look.



> Some shots, like your arch shot could use multiple exposures and blending to kill the noise.


I really haven't even tried experimenting with it, because I have a digital. I have a lot to learn about photography, I really have just started. 



> Please do not take this as criticism because your shots are better than the vast majority of urban shots. I would never offer criticism if they weren't so very nice indeed.


Thanks! May I PM you for some photography introduction and help?


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Some pictures of Notre Dame de Bon Secours in Montreal



















and one of the streets just for fun










:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

For someone who has just started at photography, you are doing an AMAZING job! Obviously you have a knack for it!


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Thanks TB! 

I was camping on Georgian Bay for the week, so no pictures went up for a while. New pictures tomorrow though!


----------



## willy789 (Feb 2, 2007)

nigel, you actaully suprise me on so many levels

all your shots captivate all sorts of different features that normally wouldn't stand out in a regular picture

keep it up! :applause:


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

It doesn't matter what the sign says. If it's red and shaped like a hexagon that is all that anyone needs to know. Lovely photos of Canada's urban gems.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

willy789 said:


> nigel, you actaully suprise me on so many levels
> 
> all your shots captivate all sorts of different features that normally wouldn't stand out in a regular picture
> 
> keep it up! :applause:


Hey, buddy, thanks! You gotta start posting more, y'know...you're a pretty good photographer

Anyway, some more pictures from Montreal

an ambrotype of Marche Bon Secours, I really like the ambrotype, and it fits with a lot of the stuff I click a lot more than a full-blown daguerrotype-style shot










Centre d'histoire de Montreal










Hotel de Ville (City Hall) de Montreal in Place Jacques Cartier...significant ISO noise on this one. Enjoy the pixel fluctuations folks. 










:cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

The great cathedral of Notre Dame de Montreal. One of the best interiors I have ever seen.


























:cheers:


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Great photos. Very Catholic.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Today's picture, the Crucifix in Notre Dame


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

S'more Notre Dame fun for today:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

Long time no update...

here we go, the chapel of Notre Dame de Montreal


























Trip concludes with tomorrow's pictures!

:cheers:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

The last batch of pictures:

The fountain on which Paul de Chomedey's statue is mounted










Chomedey watches over Notre Dame

















Adieu, Montreal!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I love your pics, Mahratta, and you really captuted the spirit of what you saw on your vacation! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Your pics Mahratta are awesome :cheers: thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

^^ Thanks TB & Christos

TB, I'm an admirer of your Toronto pictures myself


----------

